# Inspection for enoblement



## Ponder (Sep 26, 2012)

I would like to show our registered buck and work towards an enoblement for him. According to the rules, he needs to be inspected before the points he potentially earns counts. Can this occur at the show? I assume when they are inspecting that they are checking tattoos, ear tags, mouth, ear, teat, and scrotal structure. Right? Still learning!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes you are right. And he needs to be over 10 mos old. Judges do inspection after shows.


----------



## Ponder (Sep 26, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Yes you are right. And he needs to be over 10 mos old. Judges do inspection after shows.


He'll be a year in May. So if I were to enter him in a show, do I ask the show office? How does this work? Inspections are new to me. In the horse world, at least here in the US, we don't do them (we should though!).


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

All you need to do is when the shows are done, that is after all classes of the day, bring your boy to the ring with his papers.
If judge is busy tell a show sec you are there for inspection. He/she will have inspection papers to sign. 
He will need to be inspected twice by different judges.
You get a copy to mail in to ABGA it is a $10 fee you pay when sending paper in.


----------



## Ponder (Sep 26, 2012)

So, the judge has the paper work? Thanks for the information!


----------



## SpruceCreek (Mar 27, 2013)

The goat has to be over 10 months but is there a point where they are too old?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Not that I know of Spruce Creek... I think they can be inspected as long as they are still show able.


----------



## SpruceCreek (Mar 27, 2013)

Not to hijack the thread but my buck is 4 1/2 years old. He has several awards and won a national champion buckle. He has 9 enoblements in his pedigree. I was just wondering what would have to be done, or if it is too late to try and get him enobled. I know his off spring can earn it for him, but being new to all this I didn't know if he was now to old to earn it on his own. I have to switch his registration papers so I guess I can ask the ABGA.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

If he has ABGA show points, it will say how many on his papers... With ABGA he would need 80 show points. Depending on how many he has already, he may be a long ways from ennoblement, or very close.  

Can you look on his papers and see how many he has?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

No age limit but if their not breed (for does) by the time Their 3 you can no longer show them

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I only have ABGA papers of one goat with points and the points are not on the papers. I'm not sure on a set of ABGA papers where they would even write it. Is it written on Mr. Rich's papers, Victoria? Anyway, Sprucecreek, what's his ABGA Registration number?
I can look it all up in a jiff.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ooops I lied... I guess it is only online! I went to check Rich's papers and it only has his inspection dates. It does say he has 1 point with USBGA on his USBGA papers though... just not ABGA. So I guess with ABGA it just says the points online. So sorry for the confusion...


----------



## SpruceCreek (Mar 27, 2013)

His registered name is AABG El Toro, his number is 10447934. I am, as I said, new to all this. He may not even be good enough to be Enobled, but if he was I would like that for him.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay just looked for ya and he has 6 unassigned points.  So that means he has not been inspected yet. His kids have not yet won any points for him. Those 6 points are from doing well himself. 

So your best bet at this point is probably going to be to show his kids. Like I said earlier, he will need 80 ABGA points for ennoblement. Somebody help me here though... how many points does the enn. prospect need to win by its self to be ennobled? I know our buck has 11 of his own point from winning, and the rest from his kids... If ALL the points are from kids and the animals has none himself, he/she would need 100 progeny points right? 

You got yourself a NICE buck! The pedigree on this guy is amazing! WOW!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Umm. El Toro won a class at the Nationals show. He was almost two years old at the time. :coffee2: Kind of freaky he doesn't have more points. He was apparently only ever entered in very small classes. If I owned this buck, I would try to get him into show shape and take him to a show.


----------



## SpruceCreek (Mar 27, 2013)

I have thought about showing him, he is such a nice boy and yes, has a really nice pedigree. I don't want to see it all lost... We only have the two little commercial doelings for him right now, but I am hoping to get him a very nice doe and get some babies going that could do him well. He was such an awesome purchase at the auction, I am guessing his age had something to do with it but he didn't sell at auction so we approached the owner later and got him for the deal of the century (I think, $100). He was going to end up going to Veedersburg and would have been meat more than likely and all that nice temperment and virility lost. I have considered offering him at stud (if that is how you put it) just so his blood line continues. I think I am getting silly about him.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

SpruceCreek said:


> I think I am getting silly about him.


That's the beauty of going to a show. It will knock the silly out of you in a short time. The reason I would take him to a show is to get inspected. You would think he'd pass if he did when he was two. Check his bite. I would love to see a picture of him.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> Umm. El Toro won a class at the Nationals show. He was almost two years old at the time. :coffee2: Kind of freaky he doesn't have more points. He was apparently only ever entered in very small classes. If I owned this buck, I would try to get him into show shape and take him to a show.


I agree! Sure seems like he should have won more points!!


----------



## SpruceCreek (Mar 27, 2013)

Here is ET, or Wharf as my husband calls him. This is the day we brought him home. He needs some cleaning up, but I do think there is a diamond there...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

He's got one heck of a set of horns! There is quite a bit of buck there.
I'm no judge, so I won't say anymore than I like him. *IF* you decided
to try and get him ennobled, you'd need to get him over some nice does.
I'm going to call it "possible". Just depends on your level of interest and
dedication. Namely how much you wanted to commit financially.


----------



## SpruceCreek (Mar 27, 2013)

We do want to accomplish anything we can for him. One, obviously, being a start up farm to have a really nice buck with nice pedigree will help us, and Two, this is the silly me again, I want him to have whatever honors he deserves. We only have the two commercial does at the moment, but plan on getting a couple nice registered for him this year.


----------

